# .



## Ktd185 (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi ktd- i think what you ask the doctor depends on your own circumstances.
How old are you? how frequent are your periods? are you on any meds? are you taking any vitamins?

This will all determine what other tests need to be done if any. I had my fsh tested which was ok so the doctors
were not concerned. However my amh was beyond awful and after going privately and having a dye test done, we
found out my tubes were beyond blocked.

Do you have any concerns other than the low sperm count? x


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

If you hadn't already, I'd check your thyroid. Mine was all over the place .  
Good luck!


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

I would check that you are definitely ovulating. On a 39 day cycle this should be about day 25, this can be done
with ov sticks or taking your temperature. I would also ask to have your tubes checked as this is a very common
problem, which is quite often thought about afterwards.

I would be a little worried about the length of your cycle, as any blood tests should be altered to account for this.
ie a 28 day cycle fsh should be day 2/3 progesterone day 21. As your cycle is longer it would be different. progesterone
should be checked 6/8 after ovulation.

Gp's are great for basics but most really do not understand fertility as greatly as we need them to. If you have the money i really would recommend going straight to a fertility clinic for a complete check up. My doctor kept telling me everything was fine because my fsh was acceptable and i had children before, where as in reality it was far from the truth.

As for oh's sperm count. Is it just a little low? or did they check the quality, movement, shape ect. Wellman conception vitamins, cutting out alcohol, reflexology and accupuncture can do wonders for sperm count. Just keep in mind what ever sperm he produces now, were actually made 3 months ago, so you need to give it 3 months for any changes xx


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think then i would just ask for as scan to check how many follicles you have, and to check your tubes.
I would also temp chart just to check when ovulation definitely happens for you.
Make sure you are taking your vitamins as well, vitamin b in high doses can do wonders for ovulation and your cycle.

But most of all....don't stress. Most things can be overcome and just have the positive thought that one day soon, you will be tired, smell of baby sick, and take 40 minutes to leave the house and love every minute of it xx


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

It's fantastic that you are getting refered. They will have so much more knowledge than your gp.
Low sperm count is easy to over come with icsi. Just remember it only takes one egg and one sperm.
I know people on here with only one egg, extremely low sperm count, immune issues and much more and
they are now pregnant. You honestly will be in the best hands. Try to find out which clinic you are likely
to be sent to, and find them on here xx


----------

